# fishing the devils lake for the first time



## papagoose (Apr 28, 2005)

coming over tomarrow for some devils lake action it will be our first time in a boat any advise would be great we alwys fish from shore in the spring and we are staying at eastbay campground so any info on spots in that area would be much appreciated


----------

